

The Zappos Way of Managing - profquail
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090501/the-zappos-way-of-managing.html

======
saturdayplace
Print-friendly version: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090501/the-zappos-way-
of-manag...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090501/the-zappos-way-of-
managing_Printer_Friendly.html)

